# Way, Way Off Topic (rated G)



## Muskt (Jul 14, 2015)

I hope no one is offended by this "off topic" post.
This is a link to a live webcam near King Salmon, Alaska.  It is currently off-line---they have frequent outages due to remoteness & satellite issues.  Anyway, the Sockeye Salmon are "in" and attempting to get over the falls.  The Alaskan Brown Bears know this and are there to intercept the salmon.  I observed 8 bears at one time last night.  Last summer, I saw 14 at one time.   I really miss this type of thing, and REALLY miss real Salmon for dinner--I will not eat Atlantic Salmon.

Anyway, even when the camera is offline, they broadcast earlier taped videos.  It will say "Live" or "Offline" in the lower right corner of the video section.

Enjoy,

http://explore.org/live-cams/player/brown-bear-salmon-cam-brooks-falls

Jerry--Formerly of Alaska, now in Delaware


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 14, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks for sharing!  With all the trash that is on the internet, this brings a welcome breath of fresh air.


----------



## Dracen knights (Jul 15, 2015)

thanks for sharing... there are 8 in one loctaion right now 5 in the second and none in the other 2 that show up..


----------



## Ed of all trades (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks, I enjoyed it.


----------



## ch2co (Jul 15, 2015)

Greatly appreciated. If this is off topic, we are all the better for it.  Thanks

Chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## davidh (Jul 15, 2015)

i  love the "information super highway".  so much to see, so little time. . . . .thanks for sharing


----------



## kvt (Jul 15, 2015)

Have been to King Salmon Ak,  and loved watching bears, and fish.   Best Salmon for me was a 65LB one in my first year there.   My daughter won a tournament with one that weighed about that the last year I was stationed in AK,   It weight about as much as she did, and almost went for a swim in the  Susitna river.   We had a small run on base, and the bears loved it.  you had to watch out,  at times I was not sure which was a bigger threat,  the first time fishers, or the bears.   Both were dangerous.   That just made me want to go back again.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 15, 2015)

Good footage. I watch a few webcams, according to season. Here's one site I like:

http://www.africam.com/wildlife/


----------



## Firestopper (Jul 15, 2015)

Really neat to watch, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Muskt (Jul 23, 2015)

Between 6 & 9 bears fishing at 9PM eastern time.


http://explore.org/live-cams/player/brown-bear-salmon-cam-brooks-falls


----------



## thomas s (Jul 23, 2015)

Thank you for posting this is great.


----------



## Belliger (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks for the link, I did not know something like this was available. *bookmarked*


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 25, 2015)

Caught this footage one morning:


----------



## jpfabricator (Jul 26, 2015)

Tony Wells said:


> Caught this footage one morning:


BWWWWWAAAAAAAAAHHHHHAAAAAAAAAHHHHHAAAAAAA!
Best laugh ive had all week!
Thank you Tony!

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 26, 2015)

A nice business friend on mine just came back from his yearly vacation him and his wife go on there in Alaska.  I sent this link to him, he said they were staying right across the street from where the bears were hanging out.  I would think, the state park is what he was talking about.  He said to go see the bears feeding is a big deal there.  You have to buy tickets months in advance and they are expensive!


----------

